# Here you go, Tangynikan 55



## IloveCichlids

This is just the start of this tank. I am waiting for more "Holey" rock, and some more fish. I have 6 Brichardi and I am waiting for a couple Fire Fin Comps. Will update in near future as I get everything squared away.


----------



## Guest

really nice tank!


----------



## fishfreaks

yeah definatly a pretty nice tank. i like the stand too, looks like my dads old one! My brother has it now :-D


----------



## blakeoe

Very nice!! I love the sand and texas holey rock look but i used some plants to add color. i do need some more rock though. Here's mine:


----------



## Lexus

That is freaking gorgeous... I wish I had the money to set up a tank like that. The holey rock alone would cost me an arm and a leg, let alone Brichardi for 12 bucks or more a piece. WOW


----------



## IloveCichlids

I got the Brichardi from a local breeder for $4 ea. The Holey Rock on the other hand is EXPENSIVE. Best to find a local dealer. What you see here is from E-bay and I have spent $15-20 ea. and there are about 7 pieces in there now. I am waiting on 70 more lbs. from a local dealer. (off this site to tell you the truth) I probably won't use half of what I get but who knows.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

wow really nice! I love how sand makes everything look better!


blakeoe, Is that a towel or sheet as your backround lol?


----------



## blakeoe

lol, It's an old silk sheet i put up to try and reduce the glare when taking pictures but i left it up and will prolly try to get it straight and add it as a permanent background. It's also a little darker than it looks in the pic.


----------



## blakeoe

Ilovecichlids, If you have some extra rock or know where i can get some for cheap let me know i am looking for some. I also bought mine from ebay and payed $55 for 4 pieces which was a combined weight of 27pds.


----------



## Guest

Nice tank!
*REALLY NICE Brichardi!!*
Post some pics of the Comps soon!!


----------



## IloveCichlids

Here are some of the first pics of the Comps. The "Fry killers" as I have named them. These fish are some of the neatest that I have IMO. There is also a good pic of 2 of my Brichardi.


----------



## fishfreaks

wow, they are very nice! why do you call them "the fry killers"??


----------



## IloveCichlids

These fish prey on eggs and fry naturally. The way that there bodies are structured (face) they are designed to get into cracks and crevices to get young fry. They are extremely fast and can snatch young in a blink of an eye.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a_compressiceps.php
This article tells a little more about them.


----------



## fishfreaks

wow, i think its time for another fish tank to add on the list they should have an icon for :drooling: :lol:


----------



## IloveCichlids

Well finally got the new "Holey rock" in (in addition to what I already have), sorry no pics yet will get them soon though. When people say that two Brichardi can rule a tank when they are breeding is right on the money. I have two that are gaurding over half the tank. guess I am going to have to totally rearrange the tank to break up the territory, of course it will happen again soon I guess. Too bad no room for a breeder tank.


----------



## Osiris

Love that Holey Rock! Do you happen to have a link to seller's auctions on ebaey? I been looking for nice big pieces like that for my coming soon Show Tank..


----------



## Cichlid Man

A very nice malawi tanganikan combo.
You need to watch that peacock. In the first picture it looks as if he is dominating a few of the bichardis.


----------



## IloveCichlids

The Maylandi (I think that is what it called/spelled) is in there becouse I got a Sunshine "Maleri Is." and they were not doing too well together (not coloring up right because they are so similar) so I stuck him in there to see if they were really what they sold me and not the same. Come to find out they are not actually the same, but similar enough to cause problems, so I do not know what I am going to do with him. 

The Brichardi are actually kicking his @## at the moment. I am probably going to be moving back up to school in january, if I do I will only be taking the 55 and leaving the 120 in a friend of mines care while I am away. The 55 will then become a mixed malawi/tang. tank. I will keep 3 brichardi, 2 comps, 1 Eureka, 1 pleco (trading existing one for small one), 1 Ngara Flametail, and probably the "Maylandi" that is in there now. The rest that are inthe 55 will go into the 120 as long as the comps are big enough. I have had the brichardi in there already so I know they will work just fine.

Thank you for the concern, I know it looks that way but that was right after they were put into that aquarium and they were checking out the territory.


----------



## Osiris

By chance since ur in St. Louis, do u head up to GCCA for their auctions/swaps?

BTw thanx for pm!


----------



## IloveCichlids

I have never been to a GCCA, although it sounds like it would be something that I would probably be interested in if time allows though. When are they and where?


----------



## Osiris

O it is, bit long the auctions as it's thousands of bags of fish that are auctioned off. here's there website
www.gcca.net

and our local forum is:
www.wiscichlidforum.com

there next auction is next month prolly be better big since nothing has happened since the classic. This is also the place where ACA is gonna be next year and guranteed to be the biggest hit and best place they've ever been to since GCCA is biggest cichlid group next to the ACA.


----------



## IloveCichlids

Alrighty, I finally have access to a camera and have taken some updated pics for all of you who would like to see them! Enjoy!


----------



## IloveCichlids

and 1 more...


----------



## IloveCichlids

New pics comming soon......................


----------



## fishfreaks

IloveCichlids said:


> New pics comming soon......................


Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## leveldrummer

love the comps... ever look into calvus, the black and whites are awesome, and would fit right in with the comps/


----------



## Georgia Peach

wow, nice tank! love those "fry killers"

I have searched high and low for holey rock around here and eBay is the only place I can get it and its too dang high on there!


----------



## Cichlid Man

I really want some calvus or comps in my brichardi/firemouth tank. But they'll eat all my fry.


----------



## IloveCichlids

I have not had too many problems with the comps eating the Brichardi fry. The mbuna that is in there from a friends tank is taking care of it though.


I have gotten some "Holey" rock from Ebay and then I got some from someone on this forum (don't remember the persons name though and have not seen them on here in a while) I got 70 lbs. for about $100 or a little more.


I have checked into Calvus but have not found any local breeders to get some from. I am not going to pay the extreme cost to get them from the LFS or online. Everyone of the fish in this tank is from a local breeder and have gotten them at rock bottom prices. I would love to have a couple black Calvus in this tank.


----------



## leveldrummer

i had a pair of white calvus and a fire fin comp in a mixed mbuna tank. some say i shouldnt, but it worked just fine for me.


----------



## IloveCichlids

Alrighty then...

I was able to get one shot before the batteries went out in the camera. I will get some more when I get a chance in the next day or two.


----------



## Osiris

man you got to have the most holey rock in one tank i have seen! i wish it was more common to come across locally, lookin good!


----------



## IloveCichlids

It is quite a bit, most of the pieces in there are fairly small to medium size so they are very easy to stack and make caves and lots of hiding spots for the little ones that are in there. I have two larger pieces but they are too big to put in the 55 and get a good look. I have one in the 120 as a buffer untill I get some flat limestone to incorporate into my "shelf" look for that tank. It took me about a year to amass all of that holey rock, a bit of a c**** but worth it in the end I think.


----------



## IloveCichlids

the blocked out word up there is c h o r e.


----------



## lochness

fantastic work!


----------



## IloveCichlids

Here are a few more...


----------



## Osiris

Is it me or do those look like hundreds of shells down there?


----------



## IloveCichlids

it is crushed coral that I mixed with the white sand


----------



## fishfreaks

Your tank is looking great ILoveCichlids


----------



## emc7

GCCA - greater chicago cichlid association. Hosting ACA (national cichlid convention) July 19-23, 2006. http://www.aca2006.com/


----------

